# Photo dans l'en-tête avec Mail



## jkaman (4 Février 2009)

Bonjour,
Quand j'envoie un mail avec l'application Mail d'une de mes adresses mails vers une autre de mes adresses mails, l'en-tête présente à droite une photo de moi. Impossible d'en recevoir sans. 0ù Mail va-t-il chercher cela et comment l'éviter ? Je ne veux pas que mes en-têtes arrivent avec ma photo.
Voilà comment ça se présente :

De : noname@sfr.fr
Objet :
Date : 4février22:07                   et là une photo voir pièce jointe
A: john@sfr.fr

Merci d'avance
jkman


----------



## jkaman (4 Février 2009)

Problème résolu : Mail prend la photo qui apparaît dans Préférences Système / Comptes. Par contre je ne vois pas comment faire pour qu'il ne l'envoie pas ?

Jkaman


----------



## Dead head (5 Février 2009)

Je pense plutôt que Mail va chercher ta photo dans Carnet d'adresses. Si c'est le cas, il suffit de supprimer la photo de ta fiche dans Carnet d'adresses.


----------



## cameleone (5 Février 2009)

jkaman a dit:


> Problème résolu : Mail prend la photo qui apparaît dans Préférences Système / Comptes. Par contre je ne vois pas comment faire pour qu'il ne l'envoie pas ?
> 
> Jkaman





Dead head a dit:


> Je pense plutôt que Mail va chercher ta photo dans Carnet d'adresses. Si c'est le cas, il suffit de supprimer la photo de ta fiche dans Carnet d'adresses.



Exact. La photo affichée par mail est bien celle qui figure dans le carnet d'adresses. Et qui peut être la même que celle du compte, dans la fiche perso créée d'office par le système lors de la création du compte utilisateur.

Aucune crainte à avoir : tu n' "envoies" ta photo à personne. Simplement, à réception d'un message, si l'adresse de l'expéditeur figure dans le carnet d'adresses, et si sa photo figure également, bien entendu, Mail va afficher ladite photo dans l'en-tête du mail reçu. La tienne si tu t'envoies un message à toi-même, comme c'est ton cas, mais aussi celle de tout autre expéditeur dont tu aurais renseigné les coordonnées et la photo dans le carnet. Tout se passe en local, donc.


----------



## Dead head (5 Février 2009)

Tout à fait.

Si, dans ton carnet d'adresses, tu as une fiche de ton ami Machin et qu'elle comporte sa photo, quand tu recevras un courriel de Machin tu verras sa photo dans l'en-tête. Mais Machin ne t'aura pas envoyé sa photo.


----------



## pascalformac (5 Février 2009)

et par ailleurs 
ne pas oublier que beaucoup de logiciels d' email n'ont pas cette option presente
donc pas de photo

c'est un gadget inoffensif

et si tu veux "sécuriser" 
via tes preferences de compte ( du mac) tu choisis de mettre autre chose que ta tronche 

un des avatars dans l'OS ( images Apple)

Note du modo : Mail, c'est dans "Internet et réseau", qu'on en parle. On déménage !


----------



## lhallier (2 Avril 2012)

Moi, c est l inverse j ai mis dans CA les photos des gens d un groupe pour avoir leur photo quand je reçois un mail de l un d eux, mais les photos ne s affichent pas. Y a t-il un paramétrage à faire?

SL 10.8, Mail 4.5


----------



## lhallier (16 Juin 2012)

Je précise certain(e)s adresses affichent la photo d autre pas. Il semble que ce ne soit ni un pb de format ou de poids. Ou est le bug?


----------

